# Site insurance AND home insurance?



## dos29 (14 May 2010)

Looking for a little knowledge from self builders. 
If getting site insurance, do you still need home and contents insurance for a mortgage?


----------



## mathepac (14 May 2010)

You need site, employer's and public liability insurance for the construction phase.

You do not require contents insurance for a mortgage.

You need to insure for rebuilding and rubble clearance costs for  your mortgage insurance. Download the SCS  Guide to House Rebuilding Insurance 2010 from here : http://www.scs.ie/home


----------



## dos29 (14 May 2010)

Great help. Thanks very much!


----------



## sse (15 May 2010)

dos29 said:


> Great help. Thanks very much!



post deleted


----------



## dos29 (16 May 2010)

Gotcha. I got a quote from Frost Insurance for 1050ish which seems very reasonable and seems to cover just about everything.
I was unsure because of what AIB was saying- "Need to have home and contents insurance in place before getting the mortgage." Even though the mortgage rep knows we are doing self build? It didn't twig with me then, but I must clarify the next time.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## peteb (16 May 2010)

SSE, you're wrong.  A contractor all risks policy only covers the buildings being worked on.  A selfbuild policy should do trick if you are using direct labour.


----------



## sse (17 May 2010)

Sorry if I've got the terminology wrong but I thought the CAR policy covers plant hire etc. too. You're right though, a selfbuild policy is a better term to use.

SSE


----------



## sse (17 May 2010)

dos29 said:


> Gotcha. I got a quote from Frost Insurance for 1050ish which seems very reasonable and seems to cover just about everything.
> I was unsure because of what AIB was saying- "Need to have home and contents insurance in place before getting the mortgage." Even though the mortgage rep knows we are doing self build? It didn't twig with me then, but I must clarify the next time.
> Thanks for the help.



Some of the companies let you convert the selfbuild policy to buildings insurance if you finish before the end of the policy. Might be worth checking with them?

SSE


----------



## dos29 (17 May 2010)

sse said:


> Some of the companies let you convert the selfbuild policy to buildings insurance if you finish before the end of the policy. Might be worth checking with them?
> 
> SSE


 
I'll definately check that out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lemlin (20 May 2010)

dos29 said:


> Gotcha. I got a quote from Frost Insurance for 1050ish which seems very reasonable and seems to cover just about everything.
> I was unsure because of what AIB was saying- "Need to have home and contents insurance in place before getting the mortgage." Even though the mortgage rep knows we are doing self build? It didn't twig with me then, but I must clarify the next time.
> Thanks for the help.


 
Frost were 1500 for two years cover on my 3000 square foot build. It was the best quote I got.


----------

